# Taylor Swift's boobs got bigger right?



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's the itty-bitty titties



















but then, a more womanly shape appears



















but what happened in December? Back to looking like a child.










Her boobs change a lot, there's something they're not telling us

Oh and just for the fanservice


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^She looks like she's about to sneeze.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

good bra probably


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think she would be the type to get augmentation surgery.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> but what happened in December? Back to looking like a child.


That is a loose-fitting shirt, and the picture has been doctored up.

If this was a court case, you would be thrown out of court at this time -- maybe even dismissed with prejudice due to the manipulation of evidence.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

She most likely gained a bit of weight, so more fatty tissue on her breasts. 

Or she drank a lot of milk.:b


Never been a fan so I can't say that I care.

I heard some joke at some point that she is changing her bfs more often than her socks. Is there some truth in that?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> manipulation of evidence.


I feel like there may have been some _manipulation of evidence_ happening while he was searching through pages of taylor swift picture.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> good bra probably


I was going to say this.

Women can really alter the appearance of their breasts size.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hormonal changes?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IveGotToast said:


> [http://i.imgur.com/li9ekvF.jpg


From that angle, they do appear a bit bigger than those linked in the OP. This would 'point' to some body modification, yes, unless this pic has been photoshopped or something.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


>


Looks legit lol


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Hormonal changes?


Yeah probably, maybe she got knocked up by one of her revolving door of boyfriends and they grew and then aborted and they went back to child size.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That pic makes me happy


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Why does this thread exist


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Estillum said:


> Why does this thread exist


Lol, simply because it can : )


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

For some reason I thought Taylor Swift was a guy, a Justin Beiber clone, or a brand of tobacco or something. meh.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

They look the same


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't know she was a Blue Oyster Cult fan.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

she just gained weight, you can see it in her arms


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah, I'd assume she's naturally small. Black is a slimming color and bras have pads in them. Also demi-cup bras/swimsuits make your boobs look bigger, as do certain cuts and shapes of a top. Take it from a no boobed girl.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

It's almost annoying how pretty she is


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I dated her for a while. True story.

You can hear all about in her hit song: _"**** You Ringo, I'm Never Going Out With You Again!"_


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

*fapping intensifies*


----------

